# 2019 Mazda 6 Skyactive D ???



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

More oil burners the better. This is my first one and I don't think I'll ever go back for a daily driver.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

I had a Mazda6 and sons fiancé has the CX5. ( gas obviously). Two of the best cars we've ever owned. If they do a diesel, I'll be all over that thing. Been waiting 6 Years since they first announced , and later delayed /canceled , the SkyActiv D. Your guess is as good as mine at this point whether it'll see the light of day. 

I believe that VWs troubles with TDi really threw a wrench in thir plans to get us the D model. However, now that thousands ( hundreds of thousands???) of former TDi owners may be in the market for something new and equivalent, this may be the ticket for them.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmm, I could see the CX-5 having a take rate on the diesel, but the Mazda 6 is already such a slow seller that I can't see them moving any units if it did exist in the USA - or it being profitable.

Now that 2.5 turbo in the Mazda 6...yes please. And update the terrible infotainment please.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

That Mazda was supposed to launch in 2013 with our Cruze Clean Turbo Diesels, I remember seeing both at one of the auto shows back then (probably NYIAS, I saw the diesel Cruze there for sure, it was red). From what I have researched I believe it was delayed because they couldn't get the emissions legal without using SCR/DEF and they were trying to not use the after treatment. Which makes you wonder how no one could connect the dots and realize there was no way Volkswagen was pulling it off, legally....... 

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/g...ove-bad-news-mazda-delays-diesel-engine-again

"The original delay was so that the company could finalize emissions testing and certification. It seems the testing turned up something the company didn’t like, as this time the automaker says, “While Mazda understands its Skyactiv-D can meet emission-regulation requirements without the use of [an exhaust-scrubbing] after-treatment system, it was decided that further development is required to deliver the right balance between fuel economy and Mazda-appropriate driving performance.”

Essentially, the company has discovered that meeting the U.S. regs makes performance suffer, and we’ve heard it has now opened up to the possibility of fitting a urea-injection setup—among other solutions—as a way to keep the engine clean while hitting the right marks in terms of driving character. But exploring those options will take development time, so we have another delay. All we know is that when we drove the Euro-spec diesel engine, it was delightful."


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Hmm, I could see the CX-5 having a take rate on the diesel, but the Mazda 6 is already such a slow seller that I can't see them moving any units if it did exist in the USA - or it being profitable.
> 
> Now that 2.5 turbo in the Mazda 6...yes please. And update the terrible infotainment please.


I want that 2.5T in my Miata. It deserves 200+ HP.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

chevrasaki said:


> I want that 2.5T in my Miata. It deserves 200+ HP.


It seems to be way more of a midrange torque-focused engine than a high-revving fun one.

Alter the tune/turbo a little bit and let it rev out a little more towards the normal 6500 redline for power, and it'd absolutely be a hoot in a Miata.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Mazda has been hinting at a CX-5 diesel on their website for a while now. Keeps getting pushed back. Haven't looked lately but I don't think it is out yet. Can say this though, I got rid of the CTD late last year and got a used CX-3. World of difference. Super reliable, well built, great in snow and on gas. I had a very minor warranty issue, the SD card with nav corroded some and caused infortainment reboots when below 0 out. I emailed the dealer to ask if it was under warranty still. They called and didn't just tell me it was, they told me they just ordered a new SD card for me. World of difference from GM and their dealers I worked with. Can't compete with the torque of a CTD, but no modern car should have any real issues under 100k. CTD couldn't make it 30k.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

"CTD couldn't make it 30k."... your CTD couldn't :signlol:


----------

